# Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW​*

*Ich bitte hiermit offiziell bei Herrn von Eyb wie beim LFV Baden Württemberg um Entschuldigung!!!*​
Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht und einen Text aus der Beschlussempfehlung fälschlicherweise ihm und dem LFV BW  zugeordnet und das so veröffentlicht!

Dieser war aber von einem GRÜNEN-Abgeordneten, und nicht von von Eyb!

So etwas sollte definitiv nicht passieren!

*Gerade, wenn man wie ich stark Verbände kritisiert, muss man da selber  besser arbeiten!!*

Für diesen Fehler, der VOLL AUF MEINE KAPPE geht, daher nochmals ausdrücklich meine Entschuldigung!

Dass der LFV-BW und Herr von Eyb trotzdem in meinen Augen nicht geeignet sind, um Angler in BW zu vertreten, ergibt sich schon daraus, dass er bei der namentlichen Abstimmung im Landtag sich nur der Stimme enthielt, statt FÜR ABSCHAFFUNG NACHTANGELVERBOT ZU STIMMEN..

Thomas Finkbeiner

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329473
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329684


----------



## Mollebulle (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*

Hallo Thomas, 
meine Hochachtung für so viel Rückgrat
"wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne ..."  

weiter so !!!!
Petri

Molle


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*

Habe das selbstverständlich auch per Mail persönlich an Herrn von Eyb wie an den LFV Baden-Württemberg geschickt und auf FB richtig gestellt.

Und gleich nochmal nen Fehler gemacht - war ja nicht ein Sozi, sondern ein Grüner, von dem weg ich das falsch zugeordnet hatte.

Geändert..

Ich kotz hier gleich ab über mich selber.


----------



## cycofish (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*

So einfach ist Deine Welt? Wenn das Ehrenamt und Personen in den Schmutz gezogen werden, weil der „Propagandaminister der Angler" mal kurz Tatsachen verdreht um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen? Mann, mann, mann … und dann noch von Rückgrat sprechen. So Typen sind doch wenn es wirklich drauf ankommt, die die sich hinten in die Hose fassen und fragen ob Heldenblut braun ist.



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> meine Hochachtung für so viel Rückgrat
> "wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne ..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*

@ cycofish:
Das kann man mit Recht so sehen wie Du!

Ich kann und werde mich nur bemühen, dass sowas nicht wieder vorkommt.

Aber ich stehe, auch wenn ich hier einen Fehler gemacht habe, weiterhin zu meiner Grundsatzkritik am LFV-Baden-Württemberg, dem Haupt- und Ehrenamt da. 

Es ärgert mich selber wohl mit am meisten, da so schlampig gewesen zu sein!!

Da sich damit den Verbänden eine gute Gelegenheit zum "zurückschlagen" bietet und vom ablenken von ihrer im Kern schlechten Arbeit für Angeln und Angler.

Dennoch muss man dazu stehen, wenn man solche Scheixxe baut wie ich hier.

Das tue ich!


----------



## Mollebulle (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*

@cycofish:  mit Rückgrat meinte ich die Tatsache Fehler einzugestehen und sich zu entschuldigen - 
gibt´s  schon selten genug in der heutigen Zeit

und für Dich im Besonderen,  würde ich mir etwas mehr Zurückhaltung  wünschen
die Andeutung mit der Scheixxx an den Händen ist schon grenzwertig !!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*

@cycofish: Du "stinkst" n bissl nach Fakeuser, tut mir leid! Deinen Posts bis jetzt ist nicht ja ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel Konstruktives außer Beleidigungen Rtg Mods/ bzw des Forums generell zu entnehmen. Du scheinst nur hier zu sein, um bis jetzt geäußerte, auch jahrelang SACHLICH vorgetragene und völlig berechtigte Kritik an bis jetzt ( nicht) geleisteter Verbandsarbeit in den Dreck zu ziehen, und ziehst dich an dem Fehler eines Einzelnen jetzt "hoch". Nur kurz zur Feststellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> und für Dich im Besonderen,  würde ich mir etwas mehr Zurückhaltung  wünschen
> die Andeutung mit der Scheixxx an den Händen ist schon grenzwertig !!!



Das darf er, wenns gegen mich geht bei dem Thema AUSDRÜCKLICH.

Ich bin ja auch nicht zart im austeilen.

Und den Fehler hab ich nun mal gemacht!


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch nicht zart im austeilen.
> 
> Und den Fehler hab ich nun mal gemacht!



#6 meine Hochachtung


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*

Na und, war ja nicht vorsätzlich!

Völlig bescheuert und vom Intellekt eher ärmlich, wenn nun jemand meint, daraus Nektar ziehen zu wollen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na und, war ja nicht vorsätzlich!


Trotzdem scheixxe und sollte nicht passieren...


----------

